# [C#] PNG Bilder verzerrt



## inv_zim (28. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

muss zurzeit ein Schulprojekt in C# machen, und programmiere hierfür ein Spiel.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich meine Spielgrafiken extra mit Inkscape entworfen habe, um sie Pixelfrei auf die richtige Größe bringen zu können, und die Bilder als PNG exportiert auch gut aussehen. Sobald ich sie aber in meinem Programm auf das Form zeichne ( mit GDI+), sind die PNGs knapp doppelt bis dreifach so groß und total verpixelt (natürlich). Mit GIFs passiert mir das nicht, aber die Grafiken sehen als GIF einfach bescheiden aus.


Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, was man da ändern könnte? 
Ich habe schon ein wenig die einschlägigen C# Foren durchsucht, aber nichts gefunden. Und nur hierfür möchte ich mich da auch nicht anmelden....

Gruß,

Zim.


----------



## schlingel (1. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ohne Code nix los ... 

Da brauchen wir schon mehr Infos. Poste den Code mit dem du zum einen Das PNG in den Speicher holst und zum anderen mit dem du ihn zeichnest.


----------



## Gast2 (1. Mrz 2011)

Du musst die Höhe und Breite beim Zeichnen des Bildes mit angeben, sonst verwendet .NET die DPI des Bildes zum Skalieren ... ansonsten - Code wäre wirklich schon mal nciht schlecht


----------



## inv_zim (8. Mrz 2011)

Hi,

sorry dass ich euch so lange hier hab stehen lassen, Krankheitsbedingt ging die letzte Woche garnichts.

Habe mittlerweile die Höhe und Breite mit angegeben, wie in mogels Tipp. Eigentlich sehr naheliegend, danke dafür!


----------

